# Quick Conversion (Home Network to DECA) Question



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm converting from home networked based MRV to DECA (as we speak, installers are working on the dish now).

Is there anything "special" I have to do, other than power down the receivers and disconnect the existing receiver > router ethernet cables, so that when the DECA units are connected , the receivers "recognize" that I have gone from a home network to DECA setup?

HR20-700, HR21-200, H21-200 are the receivers.

I don't want the installers to get confused!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't even do that the first time around .. I just pulled the SWiM coax out of the back of the DVR .. connected it to the DECA, removed the old Network connection and connected the DECA to the network port and then connected the pigtail back to the receiver. It all came up (crossing fingers).

Now if you're going from a non-SWiM you cant do that (I can't remember what you have)

But, yeah, just power down .. Swap, power up should be good as you've suggested. Nothing special other than you may want to have the broadband DECA connected first so that it'll find the DHCP server.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I didn't even do that the first time around .. I just pulled the SWiM coax out of the back of the DVR .. connected it to the DECA, removed the old Network connection and connected the DECA to the network port and then connected the pigtail back to the receiver. It all came up (crossing fingers).
> 
> Now if you're going from a non-SWiM you cant do that (I can't remember what you have)
> 
> But, yeah, just power down .. Swap, power up should be good as you've suggested. Nothing special other than you may want to have the broadband DECA connected first so that it'll find the DHCP server.


Nice tip on the broadband deca (although I think they are using just a regular deca with a PI), going first.

they still aren't back from their trip to get a back plate (which they forgot) for the new dish. I thought they'd be back by now...that's why I said they were working on the dish ...they haven't returned yet.

I'm anxious to see if the hybrid part works (2nd dish system with wireless) right.

I have all the receivers on static ips...I wonder if that will cause a problem. I did that so I wouldn't have problems with media services (which require port specifications if I recall correctly). I do have DHCP turned on in the router, so they will get addresses either way, but I half expect media services (music and photos) to fail if the static ips are lost)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Like Doug said, if you're not changing to SWiM. . . they're shouldn't be any changes in the network settings necessary.

I didn't even power down. Just disconnected the BBCs, connected the DECAs to the proper port while they wired the SWiM 16 and splitters.

I went from WB68 to SWiM16, changed the sat settings on each from 5 lnb to 3 SWim, added DECA to each and rebooted. Each immediately found the network with current ip settings.


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

look down...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcruz2525 said:


> You can look at the list list of Directv Receivers Compatibility List for DECA here!
> http://www.satpro.tv/deca.aspx


Too bad they're using the *wrong 2-way splitters* in the diagram, along with not pointing out the HR20-100 is the only one that needs that DECA setup, and the HR20-700 doesn't. :nono:


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

What would be the correct 2 way splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcruz2525 said:


> What would be the correct 2 way splitter?












Notice how everything for DECA has *GREEN* labels?


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

Of course!!

I happens to know the guys form that company and they say they will fix that picture.

I see that everything has a green label. Everything for the Multi-Room DECA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcruz2525 said:


> Of course!!
> 
> I happens to know the guys form that company and they say they will fix that picture.
> 
> I see that everything has a green label. Everything for the Multi-Room DECA


Make sure they also add a note about the HR20-100 and how the HR20-700 doesn't need that configuration.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

The install went well (after they delayed it a couple hours going to get the backplane for the dish which they forgot to bring with them.

They scratched out a diagram before they left, but I'm not sure they got it right (but everything works).

I have 4 lines outside, so they put the green Switch on the outside wall under the dish.

HR20-700 > DECA > PI > Green Switch

HR21-200 > DECA > Green Switch

H21-200 > DECA > Green Switch

PI > DECA > Green Switch (This DECA goes to the Internet Router)

This looks right to me, and at least everything seems to work well. MRV performance is better with DECA compared to my hardwired ethernet. Signal levels are higher with the new dish compared to the AU-9 that they replaced. Widgets load significantly faster with DECA than they did with my hardwired ethernet.

e Primary System is SWM/DECA with 2 HD-DVRs and an HD receiver. The Secondary System is a Slimline Dish (non-SWM/non-DECA), HR20-100 > Wireless N adapter >> 80' >>> D-Link Xtreme 825 dual band N router (located at the Primary System)

We powered down all primary system receivers, connected up all the DECA/SWM/DECA_Internet stuff, then powered the Internet Deca unit first, then powered back up all the receivers. They all showed 3 green lights (on the DECAs), and MRV list showed all the content of each DVR properly.

As a torture test, I attempted to play an HD program from the Secondary system (non-SWM/wireless to the router) on the Primary system: Perfecto!

*The only thing left hanging is I am sure my flag at D* is still set to "unsupported" from my home network. Is there any specific group I should talk to at D* to get my MRV system flag changed from "unsupported" to "Supported"? *

I asked the installers if they should make that call, and they said no.

Overall it looks like the move to SWM/DECA was a *great* idea. Thanks Doug for suggesting that I take the leap, and VOS for hybrid network tips.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I assume that by "green switch" you really mean green label splitter.

If you call Directv, a CSR should be able to change your status to "supported" (possibly this happened when you placed your order, but it's best to be sure).

It sounds like all went well. Bravo!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I assume that by "green switch" you really mean green label splitter.
> 
> If you call Directv, a CSR should be able to change your status to "supported" (possibly this happened when you placed your order, but it's best to be sure).
> 
> It sounds like all went well. Bravo!


I would call it a splitter, but they (installers) repeatedly referred to it as a switch, every time I did so. It looks like a power pass-through splitter to me, but what do I know.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hasan said:


> I would call it a splitter, but they (installers) repeatedly referred to it as a switch, every time I did so. It looks like a power pass-through splitter to me, but what do I know.


Many guys refer to the splitter as a switch. I try to correct them, but "can't fix stupid".


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> The only thing left hanging is I am sure my flag at D* is still set to "unsupported" from my home network. Is there any specific group I should talk to at D* to get my MRV system flag changed from "unsupported" to "Supported"?


Hasan, I sent an email to D* asking them to make sure that they changed my configuration from unsupported to supported. I got an email back in about 4 hours that said that they had already done that at the time of the install today and that I was now marked as supported.

Go to Doug's post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590, click on the "here" and then follow the directions except let them know you need to be sure it says "supported". I changed my topic header a bit and the text of the message and it went fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> I would call it a splitter, but they (installers) repeatedly referred to it as a switch, every time I did so. It looks like a power pass-through splitter to me, but what do I know.


More than the installers do, of course


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hasan said:


> * ... Nice tip on the broadband deca (although I think they are using just a regular deca with a PI), going first.*


Just a note:

All the DECA dongles used in a WHDVRS install are the same, but the one DECA installed at the router to connect the DECA cloud to the Internet and/or rest of the home network is simply called a "Broad Band (BB) DECA" because of the role it plays in providing the DECA cloud with BB internet access, either DSL or Cable modem service.



> ... I have all the receivers on static ips...I wonder if that will cause a problem. I did that so I wouldn't have problems with media services (which require port specifications if I recall correctly). I do have DHCP turned on in the router, so they will get addresses either way, but I half expect media services (music and photos) to fail if the static ips are lost)


I have all my networkable receivers on static IPs as well, no problems, but all DirecTV media services will work off DHCP and without any need for manual port forwarding. But I do so anyhow because I worry that sometimes like computers (particularly on wireless) a receiver may have trouble acquiring an IP address from a DHCP enabled router.



hasan said:


> ... This looks right to me, and at least everything seems to work well. MRV performance is better with DECA compared to my hardwired ethernet. Signal levels are higher with the new dish compared to the AU-9 that they replaced. Widgets load significantly faster with DECA than they did with my hardwired ethernet.


I think you meant "AT-9" 

Glad to see your install went smoothly though, mine had a few issues and a similarly long delay awaiting another technician to bring a SWM-16


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Just a note:
> 
> All the DECA dongles used in a WHDVRS install are the same, but the one DECA installed at the router to connect the DECA cloud to the Internet and/or rest of the home network is simply called a "Broad Band (BB) DECA" because of the role it plays in providing the DECA cloud with BB internet access, either DSL or Cable modem service.


Later this month or next we should start seeing a DECA packaged differently for the broadband bridging. Currently most/everyone is simply using another DECA adapter. Both the current & new one require the PI.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Later this month or next we should start seeing a DECA packaged differently for the broadband bridging. Currently most/everyone is simply using another DECA adapter. Both the current & new one require the PI.


Is there expected to be something different about this upcoming DECA dongle to make it somehow "optimized" for the BB bridging function?

And is there really something technical that needs to be optimized for BB access that the current dongles primarily used on the receivers for MRV are not providing?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Is there expected to be something different about this upcoming DECA dongle to make it somehow "optimized" for the BB bridging function?
> 
> And is there really something technical that needs to be optimized for BB access that the current dongles primarily used on the receivers for MRV are not providing?


Nope. Its the same stuff in a pretty package to make it fit in with the rest of your computer gear.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Is there expected to be something different about this upcoming DECA dongle to make it somehow "optimized" for the BB bridging function?
> 
> And is there really something technical that needs to be optimized for BB access that the current dongles primarily used on the receivers for MRV are not providing?


No, this looks to be simply a package change that will have it look like it fits with a router as opposed to something to connect to the receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> No, this looks to be simply a package change that will have it look like it fits with a router as opposed to something to connect to the receiver.


OK;

BTW; I really like the design idea behind the blue 18 vdc PI used exclusively for the BB DECA dongle of combining the 75 ohm termination and DC power output in the same part which connects to the BB DECA's pigtail.

But shouldn't this particular unit actually be referred to as a "Power Adapter" (PA) since it really does not and can not ever be used to "insert" power into a satellite line by being interposed somewhere between a receiver and SWM multiswitch as the actual PIs can do?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> BTW; I really like the design idea behind the blue 18 vdc PI used exclusively for the BB DECA dongle of combining the 75 ohm termination and DC power output in the same part which connects to the BB DECA's pigtail.
> 
> But shouldn't this particular unit actually be referred to as a "Power Adapter" (PA) since it really does not and can not ever be used to "insert" power into a satellite line by being interposed somewhere between a receiver and SWM multiswitch as the actual PIs can do?


First we were told to never use splitters with a SAT system and only switches.
Then we're told to use splitters [with SWiM], but many still call them switches.
Now you're asking for a PI to be changed to a PA.
:eek2: You just want everyone 

:lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> BTW; I really like the design idea behind the blue 18 vdc PI used exclusively for the BB DECA dongle of combining the 75 ohm termination and DC power output in the same part which connects to the BB DECA's pigtail.
> 
> But shouldn't this particular unit actually be referred to as a "Power Adapter" (PA) since it really does not and can not ever be used to "insert" power into a satellite line by being interposed somewhere between a receiver and SWM multiswitch as the actual PIs can do?


It's actually designated as a PS-18. PS for Power Supply.


----------

